
Konami cancels realistic Six Days in Fallujah video game - ciscoriordan
http://venturebeat.com/2009/04/27/konami-cancels-realistic-six-days-in-fallujah-video-game/
======
ciscoriordan
It's worth comparing this to "Black Hawk Down". I didn't have a problem with
the film, video game, or book.

To me, this Fallujah video game seems to be in really poor taste. It's
probably because the US is still in Iraq.

